# Clean TT using megs g220



## a13xbb (Jan 27, 2007)

Had my first go with my meguires g220 polisher and some mezerna polishes and sonus pads....Very happy with the end result finished off with some megs carnuba wax!!


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

Nice and shiny! 8)


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

looks shin-eee; how long did it take? did you clay it first? I might take the plunge and get one, was it easy to use and what products did you use with it - whichever, it's come out fab!! :wink:

stu


----------



## a13xbb (Jan 27, 2007)

Too me around 7 hours in total!! didn't go crazy with the g220 as it was the first time i had used it!! I bought it from cleanyour car with the merzerna polishes and sonus pads!
Washed the car
clar bar
then went over merzna power finish and sonus 1 pad(hard pad) wiping over the residue with a microfibre cloth
then over the car agian with final finish and the sonus 3 pad(soft pad) wiping over the residue with a microfibre cloth
Then applied megs carnuba wax and buffed all applied by hand!!

The g220 is really easy to use and really gives a great finish just quite time consuming!! I did try a bit of the power gloss(the harsh cutting polish) on a few swirls but will give it a better go next time!!

A few questions for those in the know!
I was left with quite a bit of residue after using the polishes....was i using too much product or not working it in enough??
speed wise i used speed 4 for going over the car the first time and speed 5 when attempting some paint correction and speed 3 for the final finish is this about right?? as i understand it more speed and pressure for removing swirls and marks!


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

looks a good job that mate,i was nervous the 1st time i did mine as well,since then i've done a few mates cars an members of the family lol


----------



## rs04 (Jan 17, 2009)

i use menz on a rotary and get very little res. i only use 2 pea sized blobs on the pad and work it in well on low speeds then speed up to work it, slow down to finish. then repeat with final finish.


----------



## a13xbb (Jan 27, 2007)

think i was using too much product to be honest!! will use less next time!!


----------



## rs04 (Jan 17, 2009)

you'll get better results too mate if the product is applied /worked in better. although your results look great it maybe next time it gets done cleaner and quicker and your product will last longer . happy polishing


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Now thats a very nice looking TT, just can't decide whether it needs lowering a tad, or larger wheels, either way, still a nice looking TT..


----------



## a13xbb (Jan 27, 2007)

they are 19's   Would love to go dow the coilovers route but i did say i wouldn't mod the TT at all :roll: :roll: just waiting for my phantom black grill badge/rear badge and petrol cap to be sent back to me 8)


----------



## shaneTT (Feb 19, 2007)

Just started with the G220 myself, im really liking it! Bought from cleanyourcar as well but with the menzerna pads as well. had a quick blast with it at the weekend. going to spend a day on it tomoro if the weathers ok. havent got myself any wax yet though, havent decided what to put on it.

Your cars looking great! hope mine comes up as well, it black too.

Shane


----------



## mac1967 (Sep 8, 2006)

Looks very nice my friend!

Love the wheels too!

Keep up the good work.

Black TT's are hard to keep looking nice. Your looks very nice indeed! 

Regards,

Martin


----------



## C.J (Mar 24, 2009)

Looks spot on! Black always looks great when detailed.


----------



## Eddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi pal, car looks great. I have spent 20 (yes twenty) hours in the last two days on just polishing my car with the g220 as well and although very happy with the results, I only achived around 60-70% correction. how did yours go. Would love see some shots under halogen lights to see how good you got it.

I hate hard german paint :evil:

I'll upload some pics once I gone through them all a bit later

Eddy


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

is the g220 any good at swirls an imperfections then?


----------

